# Guinea pigs



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, I moved your post into a thread of it's own in the Other Pets Section on the Forum.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

We have a guinea pig named Meatloaf.


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

I have eight piggies! Six girls and two boys. They are ridiculously fun to keep as pets. These are the girls- Sage, Chia, Cinnamon, Sundew, Hazel, and Bliss. The boys are two Abyssinian tricolors. The two white pigs and the "mop" need trims every summer to keep them cool.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, I foster guinea pigs and rabbits for our local shelter, so I have been happy to host many pigs over the years here. In fact, I have been caring for a pregnant sow for the last few weeks and she just had four pups last night!

They do make wonderful pets, as long as you are willing to keep up with the basic cleaning and supply them with fresh veggies a couple of times a day. My dog Hazel gets so excited when she sees me come home from the shelter with the guinea pig carrier. . Starting this past summer, the shelter has been getting more pigs surrendered than usual, so please check with a shelter if you are looking for pigs.


----------

